# Leaking Toilet Valve (sealand)



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

The valve on the toilet, the little mushroom shaped thing that the pedal mechanism actuates, is leaking on mine.
At least I think its coming from there....... If I leave a dish under there thats what gets filled.
Anyone else have this problem?

Course, since its minus 10 here we aren't camping for a few months.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the same problem. I ll have to find my dealers sheet to see what they did. Will try to do monday.

John


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

If you call Dometic they will send you a rebuild kit free. Takes about 15 minutes to change. Did mine last fall. 1-800-544-4881

Rick


----------

